# Global Rally Car Boot??????



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

In regards to the motorhome car boot that is being held at the Hatton Global Rally - are we only encouraged to bring along our unwanted motorhoming related items or can we bring along non motorhome related items too? 

Thank you.

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

It's funny you should mention the Car Boot Sale, Sue.

Sandra and I will be bringing a load of stuff from the garage of the late Peter, the Humber-Traveller. Most of it is camping/caravanning but not all of it. If I can get any money for any of it, the cash will go to the St Andrew's Hospice, Grimsby, where Peter was cared for several times in his final weeks.

I'll try to post a list of Peter's belongings some time during the week. I'll mention now that he has 2 Wispa electric buggies for sale. 

More later.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sue are you selling Gilbert--I will put a bid in now :wink: 

We have been collecting bits together so go for it dont ask-- wait till your told no :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

You can bring anything you like to sell at the motorhome boot we ain't fussy :lol: 

If anyone has a bike rack going begging I want one



Jacquie


----------



## Boolush (Jul 30, 2009)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> You can bring anything you like to sell at the motorhome boot we ain't fussy :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jacquie. And I hope you're lucky with a bike rack.



locovan said:


> Sue are you selling Gilbert--I will put a bid in now :wink:
> 
> We have been collecting bits together so go for it dont ask-- wait till your told no :lol: :lol:


Ooh Mavis you rampant mare you! :lol: What would you do with the lovely Ray? I've always commented on Rays cheeky grin and the naughty little glint in his eye - so shall we do a swap? :rofl:

Uncle Norm,

What a lovely thing to do and I'm sure Peter would be delighted with your chosen charity. He loved MHF rallies, so I am sure he would be very happy to see any of his possessions being made use of by MHF members :thumbright:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh heck, sorry about above post that was actually written by me not my brother Boolush!!!!! :lol: I wrote it on my iPhone and because I had let my brother use my iPhone to log into his MHF account I did not realise it was still logged in under his name. We have been on holiday together for a few days and he needed to send a pm to ladyJ about the Global Rally.

Bet I had Ray worried then Mave???? Hee hee, You'll get to meet my brother though as he is coming to the Globall rally too.

Sue x


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> You can bring anything you like to sell at the motorhome boot we ain't fussy :lol:
> 
> ...


You want bike rack, we have bike rack.
No new van, but do have bike rack.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Hi Gerry

Would it fit our van I think we need the long one that goes over the window Fiamma Carry bike Pro 
How much you want for it. Like this piccy

Sorry to hear your van hasnt turned up yet

Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Ooh heck, sorry about above post that was actually written by me not my brother Boolush!!!!! :lol: I wrote it on my iPhone and because I had let my brother use my iPhone to log into his MHF account I did not realise it was still logged in under his name. We have been on holiday together for a few days and he needed to send a pm to ladyJ about the Global Rally.
> 
> Bet I had Ray worried then Mave???? Hee hee, You'll get to meet my brother though as he is coming to the Globall rally too.
> 
> Sue x


I was looking at the profile and saying who the hell is he i dont know Boolush a web designer :lol: :lol: :lol: had me worried then


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > LadyJ said:
> ...


Jacquie,
Pretty certain that is was a carry bike pro, but will check.
BTW, the new van did turn up, but will tell you the story on Friday.
Gerry


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have an Omnistore privacy residence 5mtr that I can bring. If anyone is interested let me know as I wont bring it if theres no interest. Will sell it or exchange for a Honda EU20i


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*rally*

Is it this one?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'll be bringing as much jun...... sorry, I mean surplus items as we can reasonably fit into the 'van - but some are large and/or heavy so maybe if you're interested you could let me know by PM and I'll try to fit them in?

First is a Royal motorhome cover, I think it's <<THIS ONE>>
It's only been used once for a period of about six weeks last winter so is in good nick BUT the straps that tie it under the 'van are missing so you'll have to get some 1" strops or use some rope like I did. It's the 7m size and fits around 6.5 to 7m 'vans. I'm looking for about £40.

I also have a couple of Gaz 907 butane bottles, full or very nearly full, looking for £15 each, I don't really want to bring these unless someone wants one.

We should be going to Shepton and Brean too so could probably bring them along there instead if not sold at the Global.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

So you can buy some more Junk at Brean Boot fair--we know :roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> So you can buy some more Junk at Brean Boot fair--we know :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You sussed me Mavis.

Not going over there again this year, a bigger load of old rubbish I've never seen in my life. :roll: The trick with car boot sales is to go to the ones in the really posh areas, they have better class junk to get rid of there. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Two of the items that Chris Humber-Traveller wants to sell are Wispa electric buggies. They are fairly light and can be disassembled to a certain extent for easier carriage.

_*Chris is keen on getting not less than £200 for each. *_

If anyone desperately wants to buy one, I guess we could come to some arrangement for handover. But I don't really have the payload to bring one to the Global just on the off-chance.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > LadyJ said:
> ...


Jacqui,
Just checked the bike rack, it is the standard Fiamma rack. Measurement between centres of fittings is about 44cm.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > GerryD said:
> ...


Hi Gerry

Our fittings are 4ft 8ins depth x 2ft across so it looks like your rack might be to small for us but if you would like to bring it to Hatton we could try it.

Jacquie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > LadyJ said:
> ...


Jacquie,
The old bird says we are taking it anyway.
Gerry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh gaud Gerry your risking it calling Val the old bird hope shes not looking over your shoulder :lol: :lol: :lol: 





Jacquie


----------

